# Question on oil for direct injection 2013 etec 90



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

XD100 is a full synthetic oil. XD50 is a blended TCW3 oil and there are many TCW3 substitutes. XD30 is the replacement for XD25 which is no longer produced. It's a traditional oil. There is no substitute for XD100. If you elect to use it you should have your engine reprogrammed by a certified mechanic. The rate of oil use is different (less) with XD100 than with the other oils. For the price difference vs. the rate of use, I go with XD100.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Vertigo has it right - but there's a few other things to know about your engine... First things first - you need to contact the seller and find out just what that motor was set up to run with (either XD50 or XD100). The E-Tec 90 comes from the factory set up to run XD50 for a 50-1 oil mix and has to to be re-calibrated to run XD100 (roughly 87-1 mix with the fully synthetic XD100... which is almost twice as expensive as the XD50...). The thing is, if it's been set to run with XD100 - nothing else will do - it has to have the XD100, period. If you can't contact your seller any BRP dealer can quickly tell you if the EMM on your motor has been set to use what oil....

I've been running E-Tec 90's now since 2005 (I'm a year out of warranty on my third one at present...). I chose from the beginning to run the semi-synthetic XD50 when I started out since I couldn't take the chance with the few places that carried the fully synthetic oil (I'm a commercial operator, running my motor at 600 to 800 hours per year). I've stayed with it because I can buy bulk re-fills in the XD50 - I've never found the XD100 available in the cheaper re-fill option.... 

Good luck with that motor - I think they're the best thing around....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you guys! really appreciate your inputs. Love that engine. Starts like a charm and fairly silent .... Boat just got out of the shop for complete check up and I don' know if they checked that. I did show them the XD100 bottle but not sure if they verified the checking during their inspection. I will call them. What is the risk of running XD100 on a XD50 setting besides the increased cost?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As a master tech told me... you can run XD100 in anything -but you won't see any benefit unless the motor is set to run the synthetic... instead of the standard semi-synthetic XD50. Remember the whole purpose of the synthetic oil with the right setting is you end up using about half as much oil as the standard - if your motor is set up for it... Once you're set up for XD100, though, you must run it, period....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

MY little 30 etec is set on XD 50 but I run XD100 oil. Being fully synthetic, XD 100 is a better oil so I figure why not burn a little more of a better oil. MY 30 burns so little oil anyway, cost isn't really a factor. Check with your dealer, but this is what my dealer recommended.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Vertigo has it right - but there's a few other things to know about your engine... First things first - you need to contact the seller and find out just what that motor was set up to run with (either XD50 or XD100). The E-Tec 90 comes from the factory set up to run XD50 for a 50-1 oil mix and has to to be re-calibrated to run XD100 (roughly 87-1 mix with the fully synthetic XD100... which is almost twice as expensive as the XD50...). The thing is, if it's been set to run with XD100 - nothing else will do - it has to have the XD100, period. If you can't contact your seller any BRP dealer can quickly tell you if the EMM on your motor has been set to use what oil....
> 
> I've been running E-Tec 90's now since 2005 (I'm a year out of warranty on my third one at present...). I chose from the beginning to run the semi-synthetic XD50 when I started out since I couldn't take the chance with the few places that carried the fully synthetic oil (I'm a commercial operator, running my motor at 600 to 800 hours per year). I've stayed with it because I can buy bulk re-fills in the XD50 - I've never found the XD100 available in the cheaper re-fill option....
> 
> Good luck with that motor - I think they're the best thing around....


How much bigger is the bulk bottle of XD50 than the XD100? I'm buying XD100 in one gal bottles that come in a three count box. I think is costs like $50 per bottle for the XD100. My motor is an etec ho 115. It must be calibrated for a non-synthetic oil because it has been burning way more oil than people in this thread are writing about. Lots of white smoke billowing from it at all rpm's. Going to get it checked out this week at the mechanics shop. This is my first Evinrude.


----------

